# اهميه الصيانه



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

الصيانة المخططة أو الوقائية التي تُؤدَّى بشكل جيد هي من أهم ركائز الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة. وللوصول إلى صيانة مخططة جيدة لابد من توفر بنية تحتية أساسية. هذه البنية قد لا نهتم بها ولا نعيرها اهتمامنا مما يؤدي إلى فشلنا في عمليات الصيانة. السبب في ذلك هو الاهتمام الكبير بعملية تشخيص الأعطال بشكل سريع والاعتقاد بأن هذه هي المهارة الأساسية والأهم لمسئول الصيانة. هذا يؤدي إلى التسرع في تشخيص الأعطال ورفض دراسة المشاكل بتعمق وكذلك يؤدي إلى إهمال البنية التحتية للصيانة على اعتبار أنها ليست ذات أهمية. نناقش في هذه المقالة بعض جوانب البنية التحتية مع إلقاء الضوء على أهميتها والأخطاء الشائعة فيها

أولاً: إدارة قطع الغيار

ماذا يحدث عندما نقوم بإصلاح عطلٍ ما ونجد أن الجزء الموجود في المخزن ليس هو الجزء الصحيح أو نستغرق وقتا طويلا في البحث عنه أو نفاجئ بعدم وجوده في المخزون؟ لا شك أن عملية الصيانة تتعطل كثيرا وربما لمدة أيام أو أسابيع حتى يتم الحصول على الجزء المراد من السوق المحلي أو من مورد أجنبي. ونظرا لطول مدة الحصول على الجزء المطلوب فقد نضطر إلى تشغيل المعدة بالجزء المعيب مع تحمل كل العواقب السيئة لذلك، أو نقوم بإصلاح الجزء المعيب إصلاحاً مؤقتا أو جزئيا مع تحمل العواقب أيضاً، أو نتخذ قرارا بإيقاف المعدة حتى يتم شراء أو تصنيع هذا الجزء وتغييره وبالتالي نتحمل خسائر الإنتاج. هل يمكن حل هذه المشكلة بمهارة وذكاء فنيِّي ومهندسي الصيانة؟ بالطبع لا. هذه المشكلة توضح لنا مدى أهمية إدارة قطع الغيار من حيث التوصيف والتخزين والشراء والفحص 

توصيف قطع الغيار

كل مؤسسة تحتفظ بسجل لقطع الغيار يحتوي على كود أو رقم خاص لقطعة الغيار وكذلك وصف لهذا الجزء. هذا الرقم وهذا التوصيف يتم استخدامهما لتسجيل مخزون قطع الغيار وإصدار طلبات شراء وصرف قطع الغيار من المخازن أي أن كل التعاملات الورقية والإلكترونية تعتمد على رقم الجزء وتوصيفه. عملية توصيف وترقيم قطع الغيار يقوم بها فنيو ومشرفو ومهندسو الصيانة. على الرغم من أنها تبدو لأول وهلة عملية سهلة فإنها تحتاج دقة شديدة وقد تستغرق بعض الوقت للبحث عن المواصفات في الرسومات الهندسية وكتيبات الصيانة وغيرها. هذه العملية غالبا ما توجد بها أخطا كثيرة تؤدي إلى مشاكل كبيرة وكثيرة جدا ومتكررة. من الأخطاء الشائعة:


أ- توصيف غير كامل أو غير واضح: قد تجد بندا تم توصيفه كصمام مياه ولم يُكتب قطره ولا ضغطه ولا المواصفات القياسية التي يتبعها. أو تجد مسمارا كتب قطره ولم يكتب خطوة السن أو ماسورة كتب قطرها وسمكها ولم يكتب خامتها. هناك حالة أخرى يكون فيها التوصيف كاملا ولكنه مكتوب بأسلوب غير مفهوم بسبب استخدام اختصارات غير معروفة أو عدم كنابة وحدات القياس

ب- أخطاء إملائية: على الرغم من أن إمكانية تصحيح هجاء توصيف البنود إلكترونيا فإنك تجد أن أخطاء الهجاء شائعة في كثير من الشركات. هذه الأخطاء الإملائية تتسبب في صعوبة البحث عن بند ما من خلال الحاسوب باستخدام وصف البند. فمثلا بند تم توصيفه ب “مسورة” بدلا من “ماسورة” لن يظهر في نتائج البحث حين نبحث عن “ماسورة”. الأخطاء الإملائية تظهر بشكل أكبر في التوصيف باللغة الإنجليزية مثل

“Flexable”…………”Flexible”
“Penumatic”………”Pneumatic”
“Impller”……………”Impeller”
“Valv”………………..”Valve”

ت- تكرارالبنود: لابد من تسجيل قطعة الغيار ببند واحد أي رقم كودي واحد. ولكن قد تجد أن البند قد تم تسجيله عدة مرات بعدة أرقام. هذا يتسبب في وجود مخزون للبند تحت الأرقام الكودية المختلفة وقد يتم طلب البند مرتين في نفس الوقت على اعتبار أن كلا منهما بند مختلف. عملية تكرار البند قد تحدث عن طريق الخطأ وهذه علاجها أن يتم التأكد قبل توصيف وترقيم بند جديد من انه لم يتم توصيفه منقبل. وقد يحدث التكرار عن طريق العمد من مسئولي الصيانة حتى يتمكنوا من زيادة مخزونهم من بنود ما دون ان تعلم إدارة المؤسسة بذلك، وهذا أمر له علاقة بامانتهم ومن الناحية الغدارية فإن إدارة المؤسسة لابد من أن تحدد شخصا أو جهة مسئولة عن اكتشاف هذه الاخطاء المتعمدة وبالتالي يتم محاسبة المسئولين عنها

لماذا تحدث أخطاء في التوصيف والترقيم؟ هناك عدة أسباب مثل عدم اقتناع فنيي ومهندسي الصيانة بأهمية هذا العمل وشعورهم بانه عمل إضافي غير عملهم الأساسي. وكذلك ضغوط الإدارة لانهاء توصيف كم كبير من البنود في وقت قصير مما يجعل الوقت المتاح للتأكد من بيانات البند والبحث عنها قليلة وبالتالي يزيد عدد الاخطاء والمواصفات غير المكتملة

استخدام أنظمة المعلومات الإلكترونية لحفظ بيانات قطع الغيار ومتابعة المخزون هي من الأمور التي أصبحت شبه أساسية عند التعامل مع عدد كبير من البنود. ولكن من المهم أن نَتفهم قوائد هذه الأنظمة؟ أحيانا نظن انه بشرائنا لنظام كذا العالمي سوف نتمكن من تحقيق كذا وكذا. أنظمة المعلومات لا تحقق لنا شيئاً ما لم نُغَذيها بالبيانات الصحيحة والحديثة فإذا كانت البيانات غير صحيحة فلن يّصلحها ولن يَصلُح معها أي نظام

في كثير من الشركات يتكون ملف بيانات قطع الغيار من خانة لرقم البند وخانة واحدة لتوصيف البند وهذا يتسبب في صعوبة البحث عن البند إلا بمعرفة رقم البند لأن اسم المعدة غير موضح. علاوة على ذلك فإن هذا الأسلوب لا يمكننا من إصدار تقاريرمثل تقارير التكاليف الشهرية والسنوية وتقارير المخزون بحيث تكون مصنفة بالمعدات بمعنى أن نعرف تكلفة قطع الغيار التي تم استهلاكها لكل معدة. لذلك يفضل وجود خانات منفصلة توضح اسم المنطقة الموجودة بها المعدة واسم المعدة ورقم الرسم والخامة كما هو موضح بالمثال المُبَسط أدناه. بالطبع يمكن إضافة خانات لاسم المصنع أو رقم الجزء لدى المصنع وهكذا حسب الحاجة وطبيعة العمل. هذا الأسلوب يجعل عملية البحث عن معلومات عن قطع الغيار من خلال الحاسب أمر يسير ولا يستلزم معرفة رقم البند، بالإضافة إلا أنه يمكننا من الحصول على تقارير مصنفة حسب المنطقة أو الماكينة

ملف توصيف قطع الغيار

رقم الرسم الخامة توصيف البند اسم المعدة اسم المنطقة أو الموقع رقم البند 
XXXXX XXX عامود قطر 30 مم ماكينة التقطيع الطولي التقطيع XXXXXXX 
XXXXX XXX غطاء رقم 3 ماكينة تجميع الجلب التجميع XXXXXXX 


تخزين قطع الغيار

تخزين قطع الغيار أمر له تأثير مباشر على أداء أنشطة الصيانة. هل حدث أن قمتَ يوماً بالإعداد لإعمار معدة ما وتاكدت عن طريق الحاسب أو الأوراق من وجود قطع الغيار التي تريدها، ثم بعد أن قمت بتفكيك المعدة فوجئت بأن قطعة الغيار الوحيدة الموجودة بالمخزن قد أصابها الصدأ؟ ماذا كانت النتيجة وماذا كان موقفك تجاه إدارة المؤسسة؟ هل يمكن ان تحل هذه المشكلة ببراعتك في تشخيص الأعطال؟

قد يحدث كذلك أن تقوم بتفكيك المعدة ثم تُحضر قطعة الغيار السليمة من الصدأ وتفاجئ بأنها ليست قطعة الغيار المطلوبة. كيف؟ لقد تم وضع المسمى الخطأ على قطعة الغيار في المخازن وتم تسجيلها بنفس الطريقة على الاوراق وعلى الحاسب

هذه الأمثلة الواقعية تبين أهمية تخزين قطع الغيار بطريقة تحافظ عليها سليمة وتحافظ على صحة المعلومات المسجلة على الاوراق وعلى الحاسب عن المخزون الذي نحتفظ به. ماذا لو كان هناك مخزن كبير في المؤسسة وله إدارة منفصلة؟ إن إدارة المخازن غالبا ما تحتاج تعاون الفنيين والمهندسين لأن مسئول المخزن لا يمكنه معرفة التفاصيل الفنية لقطع الغيار وأسلوب تخزين كل جزء. هذا التعاون قد يشمل نوع من الجرد للتأكد من أن قطع الغيار المخزنة تتطابق مع المخزون المسجل على الأوراق وعلى الحاسب، وكذلك للتخلص من مخزون قطع الغيار غير الصالحة للاستخدام. ولا يخفى على القارئ أهمية ترتيب قطع الغيار بحيث يمكن الوصول إليها بسهولة وبحيث يتم تسجيل مكان تخزينها على الأوراق أو الحاسب 

قطع الغيار المستعملة 

أحيانا يتم استبدال بعض الاجزاء وتكون هناك رغبة في الاحتفاظ ببعض القطع القديمة لاستخدامها إن ظهرت الحاجة أو ريثما يتم إعادة إصلاحها. كذلك قد يتواجد مخزون لقطع الغيار التي زادت عن حاجة مورد الماكينة وبالتالي تركها للشركة التي اشترت الماكينة. هذه القطع غالبا ما تتراكم وتستهلك حيزا قيماً من مكان العمل ولا يتم تخزينها بطريقة سليمة ومنظمة وبالتالي تفسد ويكون من الصعب الوصول إليها عند الحاجة إليها. هذه القطع يمكن تفسيمها إلى قطع جديدة وسليمة، قطع قديمة هناك احتمالية قوية لاستخدامها في غرض ما، قطع قديمة لا يُتوقع استخدامها يوم اما. لابد من أن يتم الاستغناء عن القطع التي لا يُتوقع استخدامها والتي فسدت بالفعل ويتم تنظيم باقي القطع ويتم إدخال القطع الجديدة في رصيد المخازن كي لا يكون لدينا مخزون من قطع غيار ولا يظهر لنا عند البحث في سجلات المخازن 

شراء قطع الغيار

توفير قطع الغيار عند الحاجة إليها أمر أساسي لانتظام عمليات الصيانة وتقليل وقت التوقفات. في نفس الوقت فإن زيادة هذا المخزون عن الحاجة تمثل خسارة مادية لأن قيمة المخزون المالية تمثل أُصولا أو نقدا غير مستثمر بل وربما يتناقص لأن بعض القطع المخزنة قد تتلف. لذلك فإنه لابد من شراء القطع التي نحتاج إليها فعلا وعدم تكديس مخزون كبير لا فائدة من وجوده. لذلك فإنه من المهم وضع الأنظمة التي تُحفز المسئولين عن الصيانة على تحري الدقة عند شراء قطع الغيار ووضع الأنظمة التي تعاقبهم عند تكديس المخزون. كذلك فإن إدارة المؤسسة يمكنها ضع حدود لميزانية قطع الغيار وذلك بمعرفة هذه القيمة لشركات مثيلة ونسبتها لحجم الإنتاج. يحدث أحيانا أن يتكدس المخزون ثم تبدأ الإدارة في فقدان الثقة في مسئولي الصيانة ولا تُصَدِق طلباتهم لشراء قطع الغيار وهذا يكون له آثار سيئة جداً 

من المشاكل التي نعاني منها في كثيرٍ من المؤسسات في العالم العربي هي طول مدة توريد قطع الغيار مما ينتج عنه الحاجة لتخزين قطع غيار كثيرة جدا لضمان وجودها عند حدوث أي حادث. وقد ينتهي الأمر بوجود قطع غيار مخزنة تساوي قيمة المصنع نفسه او نصف قيمته وهذا أمر غير معقول. طول مدة شراء البند لها عدة أسباب منها

أ- الوقت الطويل الذي نستهلكه داخل المؤسسة لمناقشة طلبات الشراء
ب- سوء اختيار الموردين المحليين
ت- شراء قطع غيار كثيرة من دول أجنبية بعيدة
ث- عدم وضوح مواصفات قطع الغيار التي تُرسل إلى المورد مما يُضيُّع الوقت في المراسلات لتوضيح المواصفات
ج- عدم استخدام تكنولوجيا المعلومات في الاتصال بالمورد وطلب عروض

الفترة اللازمة لتقييم طلبات الشراء وإصدارها يمكن تقليلها كثيرا بوجود أمانة وثقة ونظام كفيل بمحاسبة من يتسبب في تكدس المخزون. في الحقيقة إنه بدون أمانة وثقة لا يمكن نجاح أي عمل. يمكننا كذلك ان نُقلل من هذا الوقت باستخدام الوسائل الإلكترونية وبدراسة عملية التقييم وإزالة الخطوات التي لا داعي لها. أحيانا يكون لابد من موافقة سلسلة طويلة من المديرين لشراء أي بند مما يترتب عليه طول مدة الاعتماد. إنه من الطبيعي ان يتم اعتماد طلبات الشراء ولكن ليس من الطبيعي أن تكون سلسلة الاعتمادات ثابتة في البنود المكلفة والبنود ذات القيمة الزهيدة

أما مدة التوريد من قبل المورد فيمكن تقليلها بعدة وسائل مثل: اختيار موردين محليين على مستوً جيد من الناحية الفنية والإدارية، عمل عقود طويلة الأجل مع موردي الينود التي نستخدمها باستمرار-سواء موردين محليين أو أجنبيين- بل ويمكن السماح لهؤلاء الموردين بالاطلاع -إلكترونيا- على مخزوننا من البنود التي يوردونها حتي يقوموا بتوريدها بشكل تلقائي قبل نفاذ مخزوننا، شراء بعض البنود من السوق المحلي أو سوق قريب

من المهم ألا ننسى أنه ينبغي توفير قطع الغيار اللازمة في الوقت المناسب حتى لا تتعطل أنظمة الصيانة الوقائية. وبالتالي فإن تطبيق الصيانة الإنتاجية الشاملة يستلزمه توفر قطع الغيار المناسبة في الوقت المناسب. ومن أسباب انهيار أنظمة الصيانة الوقائية عدم توفر قطع الغيار والذي يؤدي إلى تأجيل أعمال الصياتة وبالتالي إلى إحساس العاملين بعدم الجدية في تطبيق الصيانة الدورية المخططة
​
منقووول


----------



## moroco (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا 

فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه 

فهذا يُغضب كثيرا صاحب قلم الموضوع 

وكنا قد أفردنا هنا موضوع فى المنتدى العام عن أخلاقيات النقل والقرارات التى اتخذها الاعضاء حيال ذلك 



فهنا نبحث عن النوع وليس الكم 

وانت تنقل لنا مواضيع ليس لها علاقة بالهندسة اطلاقا من اى وجه 

 وهذا القسم يسمى هندسة الطيران وليس قسم مواضيع الطيران ( اى شئ فيه اسم طيارة وخلاص ) 


اذا كان ولا بد فاقل شئ ان تضيف وتوضح ماذا تنقل 

اما ان تملأ صفحات القسم هكذا بدون تحليل وتنظيم لما تنقل ... فهو غير مستصاغ 

*


----------



## moroco (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*يا أخى لا نريد نقل أرشيف المنتديات الهندسية الاخرى على الانترنت الى منتدانا 

فمثلما لا نحب النقل المجرد من منتدانا .. فلا نحب النقل اليه 

فهذا يُغضب كثيرا صاحب قلم الموضوع 

وكنا قد أفردنا هنا موضوع فى المنتدى العام عن أخلاقيات النقل والقرارات التى اتخذها الاعضاء حيال ذلك 



فهنا نبحث عن النوع وليس الكم 

وانت تنقل لنا مواضيع ليس لها علاقة بالهندسة اطلاقا من اى وجه 

 وهذا القسم يسمى هندسة الطيران وليس قسم مواضيع الطيران ( اى شئ فيه اسم طيارة وخلاص ) 


اذا كان ولا بد فاقل شئ ان تضيف وتوضح ماذا تنقل 

اما ان تملأ صفحات القسم هكذا بدون تحليل وتنظيم لما تنقل ... فهو غير مستصاغ 

*


----------



## mnci (21 سبتمبر 2009)

اذا كان هذا الموضوع غير مفيد للاخوة فى قسم الطيران فاانا اتفق مع اخى السابق


----------



## محمد زرقة (21 سبتمبر 2009)

زميلي العزيز اولا عليك قراءة الموضوع اولا لتعلم ان عدم معرفة مثل هذه الاساسيات يضر بمعلومات المهندس.


----------

